# Need good rides in San Diego...



## lyleseven (Nov 15, 2002)

three or four of us will be visiting the San Diego area in March and are looking for some good day rides in the surrounding areas (even Anza Borrego). We will be doing about 40 miles a day and climbing is okay as we are used to some 2500 foot ride climbs. Any suggestions for routes?


----------



## MootsRider (Jul 23, 2002)

*San Diego Ride Links*

Lots of good riding from where ever you are staying, but best riding is in the north city and county. Road conditions in the south can be difficult. These links might help.

http://www.bicyclingsandiego.com/ (select Kimberlee's Courses)

http://www.kimberlygross.com/Nav.aspx/Page=/PageManager/Default.aspx/PageID=459665


----------



## cleveland (Oct 20, 2005)

*If you want a good challenge...*

There is a very beautiful and challenging ride in the east county called the great western loop. It is about 42 miles and some 4000 feet of climbing. There are a couple groups that ride it regularly and I have been passed by as few as 10 cars the entire ride before if you would like more info check out www.cyclo-vets.org and look at the Sunday morning training ride. If you want a longer ride including that loop a group leaves from Mission Hills (a part of town very near downtown) and rides out there and back!

there are rides all over town if you cannot do this ride, the coast is always fabulous (it is the coast after all!!!) and as the post above says there are many great rides in the north county

be safe
David
Helping Save lives a mile at a time!


----------



## emckee (May 5, 2003)

*The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly.*



lyleseven said:


> three or four of us will be visiting the San Diego area in March and are looking for some good day rides in the surrounding areas (even Anza Borrego). We will be doing about 40 miles a day and climbing is okay as we are used to some 2500 foot ride climbs. Any suggestions for routes?


The San Diego area has some really good rides, but which you choose will depend on where in the county you are. Also, many routes are determined by the limited number of places you can cross E/W from the inland valley (I-15 corridor) to the coast. Start by checking out some local club rides:

http://ucsdcycling.org/modules.php?name=Routes
http://www.swamis.org/rides.shtm
http://www.sdbc.org/
http://www.northcountycycleclub.com/
http://www.ranchoscycling.org/
http://sandiego.sierraclub.org/bicycle/

My picks for north county:
PCH/101 along the coast - N/S easy and classic San Diego, roughly 25-30 miles from La Jolla to Oceanside or vice versa with no significant climbs (torrey pines, the biggest on this route is only 400 ft vertical gain)

Rancho Santa Fe / San Elijo Rd / Elfin Forest - E/W Elfin forest is the highlight, probably one of the best roads for riding that isn't too far out of the way. Some climbing, but not too bad.

Del Dios hwy - E/W good, scenic, with a decent bike lane, but with 2 way traffic at ~50 mph. Some climbing.

Lake Wohlford Rd, Woods Valley Rd, Lilac Rd - Good partial loop route through Valley Center. Just watch out for guys in pickup trucks who don't like guys in spandex. Two or three decent hills on this route.

Highland Valley Rd - E/W beautiful, if somewhat out of the way. Goes from Rancho Bernardo to Ramona. One long hill, steep in places. Truly awesome to descend.

Various routes through Rancho Santa Fe - many available, but easy to get lost. Either plot your route beforehand or take someone who knows the area. Gorgeous area, lots of orange trees and expensive houses.

Pomerado Rd - N/S road through Poway. Goes all the way from Rancho Bernardo down through Scripps Ranch. Parts are beautiful (assuming they've grown in from the 2003 fires - it's been a while since I went over there) and parts are arteries through the cities. One substantial hill.

Bike path along HWY 56 - E/W Not the most pleasant, but far from the worst. Good way to get east/west.

Places to avoid:

HWY 78. - E/W the freeway portion ends at Escondido, becoming a 2 lane road, but IMHO is not suitable for bikes. little to no shoulder in many areas with impatient traffic.

Via De La Valle - E/W Makes a connection from the coast to Del Dios, but there are better ways to get there. (Try San Dieguito road and El Camino Real)

Mira Mesa - E/W too much traffic for my tastes

Miramar Rd - E/W Sketchy, but sometimes ridable. Avoid during commute hours. It does make a good connection from the coast to Pomerado, however.


As a last thought, check with some local bike shops. There exists a bike route map for San Diego county that will allow you to put together these roads into real routes.

Lastly, if you are looking for some company in north county, I have a somewhat flexible schedule during the week (although limited transportation) and might be able to show you a route or two. PM me if interested.

Enjoy your stay!

[edit]
Just a PS- the link above (www.kimberlygross.com/.... etc) is a good one with a lot of routes. Jeff Gross does the ride routes for North County Cycle Club, a group I've ridden with before, and does an excellent job with them. Lots of rides there, many start in San Marcos.


----------

